# AFI 2013/2014 Applicants!



## TheRealSV (Sep 17, 2012)

SO the new AFI 2012/2013 application went up online this month! I am so excited to be submitting for the directors discipline!! I have already had a face to face interview with two of the admissions reps and the dean so I am hoping that will help in the overall decision process making in regards to my application.

I plan on sending 4 letters of recommendation
1 17 minute narrative film
1 reel

and the required narrative statement.

I also have one more power punch that is going to happen that could help push me across the threshold of being admitted into the program, but I can't discuss it at the moment.  

So who else is submitting their application this year and who else is stoked!!!

Check out some of the discussions in AFI 2012 thread for past experiences of the submission process and what other people submitted, narrative statements, movies, etc.


----------



## Robin101 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm also planning on applying to AFI for directing! I haven't finished my research on the school yet, I've been concentrating on my East Coast schools, but from what I remember reading in past forums, they seem to favor older students. Do   you think that's true, TheRealSV? I'm just coming out of undergrad, so I'm a bit nervous about being compared to applicants with amazing, professional reels.


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure about age but I did meet the director that won the student academy awards last year from AFI and he told me he submitted in 2009, got denied, then worked in the film industry & built up his credits then resubmitted in 2010 and got accepted.  He believes the fact that he worked in the industry and got professional credits on his resume helped the second time around.


----------



## Carving Light (Sep 18, 2012)

As so many of us are...writing away, compiling footage, and wondering if I've dove off the deep end wanting to do this...but hey...as the kids say these day...only living once and all that.

Applying to the editing discipline, still trying to decide what of my previous narrative work to submit.  I've been working more in live events recently (concerts and the like as a live video director) and while that stuff is much more polished, it doesn't scream straight up narrative.

Best of luck to everyone on this adventure!  Back to editing that pesky personal statement.


----------



## Moira (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I am also planning on applying for AFI, also Directing. TheRealSV, why are you submitting a 17-minute movie AND a reel? Are you submitting one film and then a reel of a few minutes of other movies, so as not to be longer than 40 minutes? And what is your professional experience so far?

I just finished my bachelor's degree with a film I am going to submit and worked for almost two years in the industry. Let's see if that is enough... I am currently collecting recommendations and all that and wonder how you guys plan on financing your studies? 

Wish you all the best with your applications! May the best be submitted 

Moira


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 19, 2012)

As a Director applicant your allowed to submit two visual projects.  My 17m project shows my storytelling skills which is very important to show in the AFI application.  The reel is only 4 minutes but I've directed over 11 shorts so I want to show that I have a lot of experience as a director.  I've been in the film industry for over 7 years.  But I just went back to school in 2010 to get my BA in film studies and now onto graduate school.  I plan on using student loans and I saved up money over the last two years as AFI has always been my choice for grad studies so once I decided to go back to school for film, I started saving for grad school.  I am also going to scour the internet hard for grants and scholarships. Best of luck to you all too! Even though AFI fell from #1, it's still #1 to me!


----------



## RWF (Sep 19, 2012)

How many letters of rec are you guys sending in? Also how important is actual industry experience?


----------



## Stormer (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Thank God, I could surely use some people to suffer through this with ^_~ 

I'm applying to the Producing program. Haven't yet decided if I'm going to submit supplementary materials or not. Most of the work that I'm really proud of is completely unrelated, (but I might still submit some of it.)

Also, how the hell does a person capture their soul in 5 pages or less?!?!


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by RWF:
> How many letters of rec are you guys sending in? Also how important is actual industry experience?


I'm sending 4 letters and checkout my 2nd post above. It gives you an idea of how industry experience or lack there of could make or break an application


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by Stormer:
> Oh Thank God, I could surely use some people to suffer through this with ^_~
> 
> I'm applying to the Producing program. Haven't yet decided if I'm going to submit supplementary materials or not. Most of the work that I'm really proud of is completely unrelated, (but I might still submit some of it.)
> ...


 I know the narrative statement is so tough! I've been through so many mind blowing events in my life that has pushed me in to visual storytelling with a passion. How do I choose one or two key points, they're all key points in who I have become as a director.


----------



## RWF (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by RWF:
> How many letters of rec are you guys sending in? Also how important is actual industry experience?


I'm sending 4 letters and checkout my 2nd post above. It gives you an idea of how industry experience or lack there of could make or break an application </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks for the reply/info. I'm sending 2 very strong ones from well regarded art professionals whom I've worked with and who know me and my work well. They promised extensive and glowing LORs. Hopefully AFI doesn't discount the fact that it's just 2. I really don't have a lot of industry work. I'm fairly young and I'm more involved in the art world. I've screened at some mid-tier film festivals and I recently completed a short film that I've worked on for more than a year that I'm prepping for festivals right now that I can use as my visual example. I think the majority of you guys are still way more qualified to get into this school. Some of you have letters from big celebrities and have worked for years in the film industry. I really don't expect to get in but I'm going to try my best. I'd be happy just to  get an interview, at least I'll know that I'm on the right track to apply next year. Not to sound defeatist but this school seems like it's almost impossible to get into especially for someone in my situation.


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah it's tough for everyone regardless of how many years of experience because it was considered the # 1 film school in the world, now it's #2.  So you have people from all over the world putting in applications and as they only accept 28 people per discipline, they really seek qualified individuals with industry experience.  This was told to me from the Dean of the school.  So go out and get involved in projects,look at craigslist and find gigs to work on to build up your resume.  Intern at local film production companies.  Don't give up.  Just keep building those credits and if you don't get in this year than next year you'll be more prepared and if you do get in you'll still be more prepared for the work load ahead.


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 27, 2012)

So I asked a previous AFI graduate what he wrote about in his narrative statement and he basically said three words to me, Story and more story.  Write about Story, your love for story, the influential story tellers in your life, etc. So maybe that will help some of you slamming your heads against the wall mumbling to yourself, "what am I going to write about." Talk about Story.


----------



## Moira (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your insight TheRealSV! I am also working on it, tough one


----------



## TheRealSV (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok so just talked to the admissions lady that I met with in June and she said DO NOT submit a Reel even if it is the 2nd video.  Submit two narrative projects.  Hope that helps some folks.  Certainly helped me because I was going to submit a reel.


----------



## Moira (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Guys,

still working on the Narrative Statement, but I think I'm getting close to perfection now! I want to put another question into the round here: what kind of working experience do you guys have as future directors? Have you all been floor runners & assistant directors (i.e. working really close to directors) or have you just explored every kind of job on a film production?

As for me, I did a lot of voluntary runner work and art department, until I got closer to the directing department as directing trainee a few times and then got promoted assistant director for a documentary format. I also worked as a production assistant and in the editing departmet (assistant) and once as PA at a huge international production, where I got to be close to professional actors and stuff (it was badly paid but the best of experience I can bring forth). I wonder about the perfect "working experience" other than making your own short films as a director/writer/producer. What have you guys done already? What do you think inspired you the most for directing?


----------



## TheRealSV (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey all, I submitted the application! I am very excited at the possibility!  @Moira, I've been directing films since 2004.  I work as a film & Narrative director as well as Line Producer / UMP / Locations Manager / Producer / Script Supervisor / AD / PA / Screenwriter / Editor and even have credits as Set Dresser.  Most of my credits are Director / Editor / Screenwriter and Producer.  I work for a great production company as a narrative director and create short film content as well as book trailers, commercials, etc.  I think everyone has different reasons for being inspired to direct, mine has many facets that stem back to my childhood.  But I wasn't so much inspired to direct but to tell stories. Good luck and get that application in! I'll post updates as to what happens with my application process! I hope you all will too!  Thinking positively, upon being accepted, I will post my narrative statement.


----------



## Moira (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey folks, 
what kind of movies do you submit for AFI? I will send my thesis film and also a second one, only I can't decide which one. I made a short film that won some awards in 2007, but it is not displaying the visual talent I have now after studying photography. There is another short film that I made last year, real fiction composed with 2D animations, but I think it is not as strong as the old one regarding the narration. What do you guys think?


----------



## RWF (Nov 10, 2012)

Like Moira I'm also kind of wondering what to send in. For the first choice I'm sending in a narrative I just finished which is my most ambitious project and is pretty unique and strong I think. For the second choice I have a short film that won an award at a film festival but it's an experimental film. Everything I've read or heard about AFI indicates that they want strong narratives. Which I still find unusual because their greatest alumnus is David Lynch go figure. I don't know if I should send in the experimental film or another film I have which tells a story very effectively using still photographs in 25 seconds. The still photograph film is not really visually interesting but it tells a story very well in a succinct way. At this point I'm leaning towards just taking a chance and sending in the experimental film just because it's going to screen at numerous festivals in the next few months whereas the 25 second narrative is not and will not screen anywhere other than online probably.


----------



## TheRealSV (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm surprised no other applicants for AFI 2013 year has chimed in! I guess you just have to go with your gut. They do want narrative projects that tell a story but experimental film can have a story.  Look at the Tree of Life. It was experimental but it still had a storyline. I particular didn't care for it. DP's loved it of course and so did Cannes and other festivals. If you look at the AFI 2012 post some people have posted movies they submitted, some were accepted and some were not.  Use that as a way to help you decide.


----------



## RWF (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I did check out that thread which was helpful. My experimental short is not at all a narrative, it doesn't even resemble one. I think I have to send in my best work though and this film is one my best. I think AFI only requires one narrative so hopefully I'll be alright.


----------



## TheRealSV (Nov 11, 2012)

What are you putting your application in for?  If it's directing than they require 2 narrative projects. Keep that in mind.  Per my post earlier, I was going to send in one narrative and my reel, but decided to call the contact I have in the admissions office to be sure and she said without hesitation, submit two narrative projects.

But submit what you think is your best work regardless.  That way you'll be able to live with your decision.


----------



## Moira (Nov 11, 2012)

@TheRealSV/RWF: is there any chance to view one of your movies? I'd totally like to see some of your stuff! 

If anyone wants to see some of my projects, I'll show you where via PM.


----------



## RWF (Nov 11, 2012)

Under "Directing" it says:

"At least one of the examples should be in the form of a narrative." So I'm assuming that means the other choice can be something other than a narrative. But if you talked to someone then I guess it is 2 narratives. This is a tough choice.


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Question, I only have one narrative film that I'm confident in showing, is it a bad idea to only send that? I believe I read that we need "up to two," but do you think it'll hurt my chances to send just the one?


----------



## AFIfellow (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys,I'm a AFI fellow, we will making our cycle film in this week Saturday(17) Sunday(18) Monday(19) in Los Angeles,we need many volunteer( many PA, A boom, A 2nd AC and many G&E)

because the limited budget, so It's a volunteer job, but We have very good food and AFI credit for you, if you want to apply AFI in the future, this is a really good chance for you, except AFI credit, you will meet many AFI different discipline fellows.

My email is muhuayang@rocketmail.com
looking forward to see you this weekend.


----------



## TheRealSV (Dec 4, 2012)

Man @AFIfellow, I totally would if I lived in or around LA.  But I don't. I am down to volunteer for any quality film project for sure!  Hope it turned out to be an excellent shoot!

@Robin101, if you only have one than it is what it is...not sure if it would hurt your chances or not. If its stellar, you should be fine but if you have more than one project than submit both.

@RWF here is a direct quote from the email of the admissions rep I received, "I would suggest that you stick with narrative projects.  You can give us an idea of your body of work by including it on your resume.  Even if you just submit a short film and then a scene from another film that you think is a good representation of your storytelling skills, that would suffice.  When we say at least one of the projects should be narrative, we're saying that it's okay to submit a music video, documentary or commercial, as long as the other sample is a narrative.

You have a chance to speak to your body of work in your resume and in your narrative statement.  

Good luck!"

@Moira, I don't want to show anyone my work until I know if I've been accepted.  Sorry.


----------



## TheRealSV (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys did you all get your application in by the Dec 1st deadline? If so let us know when you get a call for an interview!! Good luck everyone! This waiting has me anxious!


----------



## Moira (Dec 20, 2012)

I also submitted in time. I'm lurking for any email or call that comes around. But nothing yet.


----------



## geekay (Jan 7, 2013)

Missed this thread earlier...

I'm waiting to hear, but I don't expect any word until mid Jan, early Feb considering the amount of applications the program receives.  As far as I know they continued processing app's today.  I'm applying for both Directing and Cinematography, and have met with a few fellows which was easy to do since I live in LA.  Everyone has been kind, incredibly encouraging, and has stressed the presence of personal voice over every other criteria, but who knows what will make or break the application process, right?  Good luck everyone, looking forward to hearing about your experience in the process!  Will keep the thread updated when I have news.

best, gk


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck Geekay!!! Definitely curious as to how the whole process works for you as you submitted to two disciplines. Look forward to your updates!


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 9, 2013)

When do AFI interviews go out?


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure, from previous posts I seen some folks were being called for interview around the end of January.  If I recall correctly these were cinematography applicants though. Not sure when they start calling director applicants.  If anyone knows or has been contacted by AFI for interview let us know.


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anybody get plays on their video submissions recently?


----------



## geekay (Jan 17, 2013)

I have plays on each video submission on the same day on January 14th.  Makes sense, I'm sure they are reviewing materials now as the holidays are over.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## ath579 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone apply for screenwriting?


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone apply to cinematography?

I checked my videos and I have no views from California yet.  I had several in October but it was before I submitted my application so I think it was just some of the industry friends I sent it to for their feedback, but as of any views from California since submitting my application to AFI, zero.  So just have to wait and hope they watch it soon so hopefully I can get a call for an interview soon. This waiting is intense.  I just want to know if anyone got a call yet for an interview for any discipline yet. So excited to hear any news!


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Got an application confirmation on Monday. Nail biting starts in earnest.


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 23, 2013)

@Wannabe13 and Camille, what discipline did you put your applications in?


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 23, 2013)

Directing.


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> Got an application confirmation on Monday. Nail biting starts in earnest.



Did you just submit your application then for directing?  I also applied to directing so just curious what you mean when you got an application confirmation on Monday as all directors apps had to be submitted by December 1st.  Can you elaborate what you mean when you say App confirmation.


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by Camille Cornuel:
> I applied for Producing. And you?




Awesome! I can't wait to meet a full production crew from Producer, to DP, Editor, etc.  That is one of the main reasons I want to attend AFI because they really push us to come together as a mini production which helps us find our producing, DP, editing, writing partners to hopefully work with all the time going future forward.  I know I am tired of doing it all, I just want to direct and that's it.


----------



## wannabe13 (Jan 23, 2013)

RealSV - Nothing more than a confirmation that my all my app materials had been received.


----------



## TheRealSV (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> RealSV - Nothing more than a confirmation that my all my app materials had been received.


Oh ok cool good luck!! I hope we all get in!  Totally tearing up my nails waiting for a call.


----------



## Moira (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I also received the confirmation last week, Directing candidate here. Had a few clicks on my videos as well, but can't say where they came from. Applied to different schools, so I don't know which committee has started to watch my samples.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 1, 2013)

YES!! I got the call for the interview! My interview is next week on the 7th so I'll tell you all about it after it's done!


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 1, 2013)

@RealSV: Brilliant. What number did you get a call from?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> @RealSV: Brilliant. What number did you get a call from?



It was 323-856- (AFI) contact number but the last 4 digits were from the office of the admissions person that called.  So keep an eye out for a number that starts with those 6 digits plus it will say Los Angeles.  Funny thing is that I got a call earlier in the day that said unknown but I was in class and couldn't answer it.  They didn't leave a message so I freaked because someone posted in the AFI 2012 that they has gotten the call from AFI from an unknown number.  But later on I got the call from the 323 number.  So excited!


----------



## abcd (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> YES!! I got the call for the interview! My interview is next week on the 7th so I'll tell you all about it after it's done!



Congrats RealSV! That's fast. I just got my application confirmation 2 days ago :/ I guess I am at the end of the line, and I am a directing app too. 

All the best!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by abcd:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> YES!! I got the call for the interview! My interview is next week on the 7th so I'll tell you all about it after it's done!



Congrats RealSV! That's fast. I just got my application confirmation 2 days ago :/ I guess I am at the end of the line, and I am a directing app too. 

All the best! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Real, when'd you get your app confirmation email?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 5, 2013)

AFI screenwriting applicant. Got a phone call today for an interview in NY on Tuesday.


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey,
I applied to the screenwriting program and haven't heard back yet. Saw you got an interview and was curious to know your stats. I'm a little nervous because my gpa is only a meager 2.82, but my resume in my opinion is super impressive. What's your stats.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 6, 2013)

My GPA is a 3.4, though I don't think that matters much with AFI. Resume is okay, nothing special. Still in undergraduate, this is my last semester.


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you, needed that. I applied to NYU for directing, AFI and USC for screenwriting. I already heard back from UCLA, no dice. So these pass couple of days have been tough. But hey, its the waiting game, so I'll play it to the best of my ability.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 6, 2013)

@Sherif001, The waiting is the most annoying part. Don't worry about UCLA though. I applied to USC, AFI, Columbia, Chapman, and UCLA. UCLA had originally invited me to interview, twice, but recently withdrew their offer without offering any sort of explanation. As for USC, I don't think they hold interviews for screenwriting. AFI on the other hand, they review your application based on when you sent it in.


----------



## crusader10 (Feb 8, 2013)

im just about to send in my application for the screenwriting program. anyone think its too late before i spend the $85 on the application fee? should i even bother?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

There's no deadline so I'd go for it.


----------



## S6 (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone here who has applied for the production program heard back from them yet; in terms of e-mails or scheduling phone calls ?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, has anyone had their interview yet?  Wondering how it went!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 8, 2013)

Also wondering if they interview all prospective students, or do some get accepted without an interview?


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> Also wondering if they interview all prospective students, or do some get accepted without an interview?



I highly doubt it. Its the waiting game!!!


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sherif001, If I may ask, what school do you attend in NYC?


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Sherif001, If I may ask, what school do you attend in NYC?



I graduated a year ago from Hunter College. You?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, I currently go to Hunter. It's my last semester haha


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 8, 2013)

Shut up!!!
What's your name? I'm helping a couple of the graduates in the seminar labs.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll message you, for the sake of privacy haha


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 8, 2013)

s.r.alabede@gmail.com


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok so I had my interview on Thursday for the Director Discipline.  Man! I was nervous and I think I repeated myself alot. Hahaha! They stumped me when they asked what I like to do on my free time.  I said read books and sit in the park and observe people. lol! I do like to do that but duh, why did I tell them. They never asked me about my resume, application, narrative statement.  They watched both my films I submitted and said they were impressed by the acting. We talked briefly about a film I am currently directing and actually had to leave set to do the interview.  Then they asked me why AFI, favorite films, directors, etc.  Which I had already prepared for those questions but got dumb about it when they asked me.  They asked what I wanted to get out of the director program and I said some dumb answers again. Man, you just don't realize how much stress makes your mind go blank. I couldn't think to save my life. Ahh well, I think it went well but who knows. Now it's just waiting for the call/email to say yay or nay.  

Oh and Pinsandneedles, they only interview potential candidates so not everyone that submits an application to AFI gets interviewed.  They get way to many apps so only a handful get interviewed and then out of that a smaller handful gets in.


----------



## camilin (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> Ok so I had my interview on Thursday for the Director Discipline.  Man! I was nervous and I think I repeated myself alot. Hahaha! They stumped me when they asked what I like to do on my free time.  I said read books and sit in the park and observe people. lol! I do like to do that but duh, why did I tell them. They never asked me about my resume, application, narrative statement.  They watched both my films I submitted and said they were impressed by the acting. We talked briefly about a film I am currently directing and actually had to leave set to do the interview.  Then they asked me why AFI, favorite films, directors, etc.  Which I had already prepared for those questions but got dumb about it when they asked me.  They asked what I wanted to get out of the director program and I said some dumb answers again. Man, you just don't realize how much stress makes your mind go blank. I couldn't think to save my life. Ahh well, I think it went well but who knows. Now it's just waiting for the call/email to say yay or nay.
> 
> Oh and Pinsandneedles, they only interview potential candidates so not everyone that submits an application to AFI gets interviewed.  They get way to many apps so only a handful get interviewed and then out of that a smaller handful gets in.


 Did u  know if they were more people being interviewed or it was just you  man? I also applied and I am waiting for a response hopefully! Congrats on your interview man!, good job I hope you are selected. I have a professor  who is my friend and told me that he just got the first group of application and he will evaluate them during the weekend. Hopefully mine is under his group.
Cheers.


----------



## edzbit (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a directing applicant too and haven't heard anything yet so just wondering if there are other directing applicants that had receive anything about the interviews too.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a screenwriting interview on Monday!  Trying not to be nervous


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 9, 2013)

Did anyone else apply to both screenwriting and directing programs?  I'm hoping they don't discount one application if you have an interview for another first.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by camilin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> Ok so I had my interview on Thursday for the Director Discipline.  Man! I was nervous and I think I repeated myself alot. Hahaha! They stumped me when they asked what I like to do on my free time.  I said read books and sit in the park and observe people. lol! I do like to do that but duh, why did I tell them. They never asked me about my resume, application, narrative statement.  They watched both my films I submitted and said they were impressed by the acting. We talked briefly about a film I am currently directing and actually had to leave set to do the interview.  Then they asked me why AFI, favorite films, directors, etc.  Which I had already prepared for those questions but got dumb about it when they asked me.  They asked what I wanted to get out of the director program and I said some dumb answers again. Man, you just don't realize how much stress makes your mind go blank. I couldn't think to save my life. Ahh well, I think it went well but who knows. Now it's just waiting for the call/email to say yay or nay.
> 
> Oh and Pinsandneedles, they only interview potential candidates so not everyone that submits an application to AFI gets interviewed.  They get way to many apps so only a handful get interviewed and then out of that a smaller handful gets in.


 Did u  know if they were more people being interviewed or it was just you  man? I also applied and I am waiting for a response hopefully! Congrats on your interview man!, good job I hope you are selected. I have a professor  who is my friend and told me that he just got the first group of application and he will evaluate them during the weekend. Hopefully mine is under his group.
Cheers. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know if any other director applicants have been interviewed.  I was the first person they called for an interview at least that is what the Admission rep said and told me I should be proud.  So I was but after my interview I don't know what will happen. I feel I said things I probably shouldn't have and didn't say things I probably should have.  When two people are starring at you through skype, you lose all thoughts of what you prepared yourself to say. Then you end up saying stuff that you kick yourself for later or not saying stuff that you wished you had.  Interviews suck lol! Good luck to everyone! I hope to see us all there in the fall!


----------



## ath579 (Feb 9, 2013)

@pinsandneedles, Is your interview in the city? Mine is on tuesday


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes my interview is in a hotel in Manhattan.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 9, 2013)

With Joe and Patricia?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes.  You too?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, me too, just on tuesday. Good luck!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, you too!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 10, 2013)

Ath579: are you doing any kind of preparation?  I'm hoping this is just a test to make sure we are not insane in person, or that someone else didn't write our applications for us.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 10, 2013)

Pinsandneedles and athat579.  Joe is so cool. I met him in June so just be relaxed if you can.  He really is a nice guy and will make you feel comfortable. Go and kick butt in the interview! Hope to see you both in the fall. So looking forward to finding my writing partner, cinematographer and producing partner.  Tired of doing it all. lol!  I just want to direct.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 10, 2013)

@TheRealSv, Good to hear! I've heard great things from AFI in general. 

@pinsandneedles, My main preparation is trying to relax haha. I figure they just want to see who would fit well within the program.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 10, 2013)

Anxiety is mounting!  Is anyone planning on drinking beforehand?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm planning a nice breakfast lol


----------



## Moira (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats, RealSV! I think everyone is nervous at the interviews and no one gets the chance to say everything they need to. But I think you are understating, it sounds like they are pretty much taking you in, if you ask me 

I'm still waiting for any mail from AFI. Getting nervous already... (Directing discipline)


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder when they will be contacting the rest of the directing applicants?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

I feel like stalking the admissions office.


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well,
It Monday and still no word...


----------



## ath579 (Feb 11, 2013)

I may be wrong, so if anyone knows feel free to correct me, but I think AFI conducts interviews throughout the spring and accepts on a rolling basis?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> I may be wrong, so if anyone knows feel free to correct me, but I think AFI conducts interviews throughout the spring and accepts on a rolling basis?



Yup rolling bases for all disciplines accept directing. I think the director applicants find out in April/May if they have been accepted.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 11, 2013)

In that case, when do they begin accepting students in the other disciplines?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 11, 2013)

They said in the interview that they are trying to notify by March 1st.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> They said in the interview that they are trying to notify by March 1st.



Hey Pins! Did you have your interview? How did it go?  What discipline will they be notifying by March 1st? Screenwriters?


----------



## zf1987 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I also got a call yesterday, well an email since I'm an international student with about 8-9 hours time difference, and apparently I made it to the interview. I guess that's a step in the right direction 

My interview is on Friday, I'm looking forward to that. I will also try to update you on what to expect from these interviews. I've applied to the Directing program.

I was wondering if anyone had any idea as to how many people get drafted for interviews, and out of how many? Any ideas?


----------



## Moira (Feb 12, 2013)

As far as I know from last year's forums, there are about 600 applicants each year and around thirty are accepted. But I don't have any official numbers. Just rumors 

Still haven't heard anything. My e-mail sound is making me crazy, haha.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 12, 2013)

@TheRealSV: The interview went okay I think, who knows!  And yes, it was a screenwriting interview so I assume those are the ones they are contacting by March 1st.


----------



## Sherif001 (Feb 12, 2013)

What kind of questions were you asked?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 12, 2013)

They asked what films I liked and specific questions about what I'm doing.  They tripped me up when they asked how I would choose between screenwriting and directing programs if accepted to both.  Definitely stammered on that one.  They also asked how I was planning to pay for it, which was a little strange.

Feeling now, in retrospect, that I blew it!  Oh well, time will tell.  March 1st will be the moment of truth.


----------



## S6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone who has applied for production heard back from them ?


----------



## zf1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by Moira:
> As far as I know from last year's forums, there are about 600 applicants each year and around thirty are accepted. But I don't have any official numbers. Just rumors
> 
> Still haven't heard anything. My e-mail sound is making me crazy, haha.



What I meant was, how many applicants are selected to pass the interview, out of those 600?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> They also asked how I was planning to pay for it, which was a little strange.



Yeah they are required to ask that question to every applicant because it is so expensive the conservatory presidents I'm sure want to make sure those getting in can afford to pay and not have to drop out or get accepted and can't come because they can't afford it being that they only accept a small number.


----------



## Yuri (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Glad to have found a place to get the scoop on this nerve-racking process! I was just curious if any applicants from the Editing discipline has heard anything. Anyone speculate a time frame for interview notification? Thanks!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 13, 2013)

Just called to see how many people they interview and they said they interview as many people as they are considering and don't keep track of the numbers.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well that doesn't reassure me whatsoever. In a way though, that means the interview is just to see if they like you haha


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> Just called to see how many people they interview and they said they interview as many people as they are considering and don't keep track of the numbers.



Did anyone call to find out when they would have decision for the director discipline, when we would hear back whether we are in or not? Or does anyone who has been interviewed for the director discipline ask? I forgot to ask.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah the interview numbers were not reassuring.  They could be interviewing hundreds of people!  I wish they'd just hurry up and make up their minds so our minds can be put to rest.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 13, 2013)

@TheRealSV: When did you get your Vimeo plays?  I haven't had any action since January 3 and I think it was NYU, not AFI.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> They also said they have not notified all the directing candidates for interviews yet, so there's still hope on that front.


When did they tell you this?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 13, 2013)

Today.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 13, 2013)

Have they notified all screenwriting applicants though?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 13, 2013)

I think not.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> @TheRealSV: When did you get your Vimeo plays?  I haven't had any action since January 3 and I think it was NYU, not AFI.



I don't know because I have several people that watch my videos from all over so not sure.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so this is what I got off the conservatory website about notification dates.

Applicants will be notified of their status via mail postmarked on the notification deadline date.

Notification deadlines:
Directing applicants: April 1
All other disciplines: March 1 or twelve weeks following the receipt of the completed application and supporting materials.


----------



## Yuri (Feb 14, 2013)

Any fellow Editors hear anything?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by Camille Cornuel:
> Hey guys! Received an email requesting an interview! If it helps, I'm a producing applicant



Good Luck Camille!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 16, 2013)

Any directing applicants hear anything lately?


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nope, heard nothing here.


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 17, 2013)

is it over? how long do interviews go on for?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> is it over? how long do interviews go on for?



They just started interviews for director applicants In February so they still have several to go I believe.  They don't make decisions until April 1st so I think they interview applicants up until probably a week or two before then to give them some time to choose the right applicants to invite into the program.  But I'm just guessing.


----------



## CLFilms (Feb 18, 2013)

If I haven't been contacted for an interview yet, should I expect a phone call or email some time soon - or should I be worried... :/


----------



## AFIfellow (Feb 19, 2013)

AFI CYCLE FILM CREWING: Hey guys, this is AFI 1st producing fellow, we will shooting our cycle film in March 9-11 in Los Angeles, we need Art PA, PA and customs designer, because of the budget we can't pay for the volunteer sorry, but we have AFI credit, DVD and good lunch for you, It's a really good chance to meet up the AFI fellows as well, we have really talent DP and best director in this film, let me know if you can help us, my email is myang@afi.edu, hope we can work together for this great film!!


----------



## wannabe13 (Feb 20, 2013)

Any news from anybody re: directing?


----------



## abcd (Feb 20, 2013)

Directing app here, no word. Not even a single views on my video submissions!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 20, 2013)

I just saw that my vimeos had a couple of plays and nearly had a heart attack!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like this whole anticipation process is  highlighting some deep-seated emotional issues that may need to be tackled.


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, I have news. I called today Feb. 20th to AFI to ask about the status of my application for directing. They told me of course that they are reviewing the application. Aaaand, I asked if the committee does interviews only to people that have chances to be accepted, and the people who does not get interviews are rejected already? So they told me that not necessarily. The students that did not get a call or email to have an interview DOES NOT MEAN THAT THEY HAVE NO CHANCES TO BE ACCEPTED. They interview some students that might be accepted, but after the interview they might be not accepted, it depends how they did on the interview. Aaand also, depending on your personal statement, they might not call you for an interview and still be accepted to the program. The interview is just to know a little bit more about you, because probably in the personal statement didn't say much about you and they want to know more. So still people who did get an interview they still have chances to get in. Funny thing is that I got the same answer from AFI, UCLA, and USC. You might be accepted for the items that you submitted. So I wish you all the luck, and hopefully we can all get in and meet in the fall. good luck.


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

They also told me that they review the materials in the order that there were submitted. So if you submitted at the last minute of the deadline, probably yours will be last to see, but it doesn't mean that you won't be accepted.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder what constitutes a good interview?


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

What I think is. They read your personal statement that is good but it doesn't say much about you, but you might be a potential candidate, so they call you to make a interview to know you, and they might find out that the person who they just met in the interview is not what they are looking for, so they keep looking. If a personal statement reflects who you are and you are a potential candidate they might not call you to do an interview because you told them already who you are in the personal statement. They won't call you to make an interview just to ask you how are you going to pay for the classes. I think is obvious, loans, scholarships, grants, etc. I don't think that anyone that has that kind of money would apply for MFA. I would shoot something instead...


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 20, 2013)

Well here's a question, has anyone ever been accepted without receiving an interview?


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know, if there are any AFI students that were accepted and did not get an interview they could share that with us. Then, if it's not like that then the people that I talked with from AFI, UCLA, and USC were lying to me. I'm just sharing what they told me.


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 21, 2013)

I found this post on the USC CINEMATIC ARTS POST 

THE USER: huangwei1102 posted February 13, 2013 11:35 AM:	

"same here, just got the email, I thought usc doesn't have interviews but it sounds like get-to-know-you chat for me. A friend of mine got admitted last year without any calls or interview."

So it seems that people still get in without having an interview....


----------



## ath579 (Feb 21, 2013)

@pnrt7, You are misinformed. You need an interview to be accepted at AFI. At USC, you do not. It is the only one of those 3 schools that does not conduct interviews for students. They only conduct interviews with international applicants to see if they can properly speak English, that is all.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, AFI does ask you in the interview how you plan to pay.


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info ath579.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 22, 2013)

@pnrt7, What did you apply for?


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 22, 2013)

@ath579. I applied for Directing in AFI, UCLA and USC.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah ok. I believe AFI does rolling admissions so they shouldn't be done with interviews yet, especially directing.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> Well here's a question, has anyone ever been accepted without receiving an interview?



No, all accepted students had to go through an interview process.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Ah ok. I believe AFI does rolling admissions so they shouldn't be done with interviews yet, especially directing.



They don't do rolling admission for directing. Every other discipline but directing.  Directing deadline is December 1st and interviews start February to March as all Directing applicants that interviewed receive answer to acceptance April 1st, 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 23, 2013)

Really? Seems to me screenwriting was the only one with a december 1st deadline and march 1st notification. Last years thread had people getting really late interviews for directing...


----------



## pnrt7 (Feb 23, 2013)

That is becuase directing is always the discipline that has more applicants. But I think that they start to interview international students first.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know, at my interview they said they would try to notify screenwriting people on march 1 for those who applied before December 1st. Meaning you can still apply after.


----------



## Moira (Feb 24, 2013)

International Directing applicant here. Haven't heard anything yet... Still hope for an interview request...


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Really? Seems to me screenwriting was the only one with a december 1st deadline and march 1st notification. Last years thread had people getting really late interviews for directing...



Hey ath579, this is from the AFI application website. 

Application Deadline
*Directing applications* Directing applications: Completed applications and ALL supporting materials must be postmarked by  *December 1, 2012* December 1, 2012.

Cinematography, Editing, Producing, Production Design and Screenwriting applications: December 1, 2012, is a priority deadline (meaning, these applications will be reviewed and interviewed first). However, completed applications and all supporting materials will continue to be accepted on a continual basis until the class is full.

Applications will not be accepted after July 1 to allow sufficient time for review, interview and notification. Please check AFI.edu for updates. 

Review Process and Notification
Applicants will be notified of their status via mail postmarked on the notification deadline date.

*Notification deadlines: Directing applicants: April 1* Notification deadlines:
Directing applicants: April 1
All other disciplines: March 1 or twelve weeks following the receipt of the completed application and supporting materials.

The Admissions Committee does not provide individual critiques of any applicant's work. The decisions of the Admissions Committee are final and not subject to appeal. Individuals who are denied admission to a program of study are not entitled access to materials relating to the denied application. As the review process is quite extensive, please do not call the Admissions Office regarding status. If an application is reviewed positively, the applicant will be contacted for a requisite personal interview. If reviewers have any questions regarding application or materials submitted, the applicant will be contacted.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well there we go.


----------



## geekay (Feb 25, 2013)

fyi, i do know two graduates from AFI who were accepted without interviews, but this definitely seems to be the exception and not the rule.  how much info did you all include in your personal statements?  i found it strange that they entertained 2-5 pages, as 5 pages invites a bit of meandering information...just curious?  good luck y'all!


----------



## ath579 (Feb 25, 2013)

My personal statement was 2 pages and a couple lines.


----------



## Yuri (Feb 26, 2013)

Will they notify you if you are not selected?


----------



## sk89 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by Yuri:
> Will they notify you if you are not selected?



I'm sure that they will let everyone know whether they have been selected or not.  Do you mean selected for an interview or accepted into the program?

I applied to their screenwriting program and it's been terrible waiting to hear from them.  Has anyone gone for a screenwriting interview yet? I'm in Canada and I sent my application on Nov. 28.  My application was confirmed on January 16, so I suppose I'm going to be one of the last applicants to be reviewed.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, I interviewed with them, but I'm in NYC. It might be different for those abroad.


----------



## sk89 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Yep, I interviewed with them, but I'm in NYC. It might be different for those abroad.



Cool thanks. I submitted my application close to the December 1 priority deadline so my application is probably at the bottom of their pile. Every day that passes without hearing from them is a nailbiter!


----------



## RWF (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got called for an interview for directing. Really hope this goes well.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by RWF:
> I just got called for an interview for directing. Really hope this goes well.



Congrats!!! I hope to see you there in the fall!!  Praying for us both!


----------



## RWF (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks TheRealSV, you've been so helpful along the way. I wasn't even expecting to get an interview so I'm going to just give it my all and hope for the best.


----------



## Yuri (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got the call for Editing! Interview is March 5th. So all of you who applied close to the December 1st deadline, you should hopefully hear soon! So excited! Good luck all of you fine folk!


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 27, 2013)

I also just received an invitation for a interview in mid-March! BTW, I'm a Directing applicant. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 27, 2013)

I just received an email invitation for an interview too. Am shocked because I thought it was definitely over by now. Is everyone flying in? Because of money and work, I don't know if I can, but I don't want to mess up my chances by doing a skype interview. Fyi, I'm directing.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats fellow Directing applicants Dusty_rose and DeathDealer!! I wanted to fly in as well but just would have been way to expensive.  The skype interview was cool. No computer glitches as least.


----------



## DeathDealer (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> Congrats fellow Directing applicants Dusty_rose and DeathDealer!! I wanted to fly in as well but just would have been way to expensive.  The skype interview was cool. No computer glitches as least.


Thanks, RealSV!

Do you have any tips, or perhaps anecdotes on the interview process? Potential questions?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah, so I was right that they were still going to invite people for interviews...


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Ah, so I was right that they were still going to invite people for interviews...



Yes the interview process for directing applicants probably wont be done until a week or maybe two before the April 1st deadline. So you still have a chance for a call.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a screenwriting applicant and I've already interviewed. I was just trying to keep the hope up for others.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> Congrats fellow Directing applicants Dusty_rose and DeathDealer!! I wanted to fly in as well but just would have been way to expensive.  The skype interview was cool. No computer glitches as least.


Thanks, RealSV!

Do you have any tips, or perhaps anecdotes on the interview process? Potential questions? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Check the post on page 2 or 3
I give explanation of my interview. I think no matter how much you prepare you become like a deer in headlights lol! Know your favorite directors, why AFI, maybe some recent movies you seen.  Some people in the past that went through then interview process said they were asked about their personal statement but they never talked about any of that with me. They talked about my movies and how much they liked then acting in it and asked where I got my actors from, etc. but they did ask why AFI and they will ask how you plan on paying for it.  It's nerve racking but just know who you are as a filmmaker and you'll be fine!  Good luck!!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> I'm a screenwriting applicant and I've already interviewed. I was just trying to keep the hope up for others.



Awesome good luck!! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## ath579 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks very much! Same to you as well.


----------



## RWF (Feb 27, 2013)

I had to reschedule for a later date. Did anyone else have to do this? I really hope this isn't going to effect me too harshly.


----------



## thisismyusername (Feb 28, 2013)

So, no word from anyone as far as Cinematography goes, huh?  I haven't heard anything yet (other than verification that they received my application), but I also did not make the priority deadline.  It gives me hope that no one has posted about Cinematography yet, but perhaps there just aren't as many who apply?

Reading through this thread, I also found it interesting that vimeo links are accepted for other disciplines but DVDs are required for Cinematography.  My footage looks much better on the web.  Standard def DVD compression looks horrible. 

Also, I know I'm jumping way ahead of myself here, but just curious what others are wearing to their interviews?  If I end up getting one, I would like to look professional and presentable, but I'm not sure a business suit is appropriate either.


----------



## TravMarsh (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a Producing applicant.

So I just got an e-mail saying that they are unable to give me their decision by March 1st, but they'll try to give it to me by March 15th. So that's not a yes or a no, but I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## sk89 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by TravMarsh:
> I'm a Producing applicant.
> 
> So I just got an e-mail saying that they are unable to give me their decision by March 1st, but they'll try to give it to me by March 15th. So that's not a yes or a no, but I'm not sure what to think.



Hey I got the same email just now. Did you send your application close to the December 1 priority deadline? I don't think it is a good or a bad thing. I think the office just has a LOT of appkications to go through and they go through them in the order they received them. So the later you submitted, the later they are going to be seeing it.  Don't give up hope. At least they let us know and didn't leave us totally hanging.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got that same email and I'm a screenwriting applicant.


----------



## TravMarsh (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by sk89:
> 
> Hey I got the same email just now. Did you send your application close to the December 1 priority deadline? I don't think it is a good or a bad thing. I think the office just has a LOT of appkications to go through and they go through them in the order they received them. So the later you submitted, the later they are going to be seeing it.  Don't give up hope. At least they let us know and didn't leave us totally hanging.



I actually applied in September. So it doesn't seem like they answer the applications in the order they receive them. Will let you know when I do get the final e-mail.


----------



## sk89 (Feb 28, 2013)

@TravMarsh: Ah ok. In that case I really have no idea.  The only thing we can really do is wait.

By the way, were you interviewed? If you haven't, then yeah it's a little weird because you applied pretty early.


----------



## TravMarsh (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by sk89:
> @TravMarsh: Ah ok. In that case I really have no idea.  The only thing we can really do is wait.
> 
> By the way, were you interviewed? If you haven't, then yeah it's a little weird because you applied pretty early.



No, I wasn't interviewed. I'm guessing I'm going to be rejected.


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 28, 2013)

I talked to someone from the admissions office today and he seemed stressed and a little discombobulated  So I think it might be the whole admission office/admissions committee's that are overwhelmed.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was interviewed for screenwriting and got the email...


----------



## sk89 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> I talked to someone from the admissions office today and he seemed stressed and a little discombobulated  So I think it might be the whole admission office/admissions committee's that are overwhelmed.



I'm not surprised. When they sent me the email stating that they had received all my papers, they said "Thank you and good luck!". I remember thinking that they're the ones who need to be wished good luck since they have to go through all the applications.


----------



## RWF (Feb 28, 2013)

Is anyone else interviewing in New York or has interviewed in New York?


----------



## ath579 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've already interviewed in NYC.


----------



## RWF (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool. My NY interview is on Tuesday 5th. If there are any tips or helpful info you can give me I'd be so grateful.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well I interviewed for screenwriting, but the entire thing was more like a conversation. As cliche as it is, just be yourself and show that you're passionate about this and that it's definitely what you want to do and you can't imagine yourself doing anything else. They'll ask you some individual questions that have to do with your resume. Also, make sure to be up to date on current films. They asked me what was the last film I'd seen in theaters and we bonded over how awesome it was, and then we spent a large amount of time talking about the best films that we saw this year. Don't be nervous. It's pretty laid back but conduct yourself professionally, speak clearly, and you'll be fine. If you have any worries/questions though, feel free to send me a private message =) This entire process is incredibly stressful.


----------



## RWF (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help ath579!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 1, 2013)

Got a call for a directing interview today!  March 7 at 10am in NYC.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, a question about the directing program:

I have heard from current and previous students that the directing programs allows for some writing, whereas the other disciplines are extremely focused with little bleed-over (i.e., a cinematographer will never write a screenplay, and a screenwriter will never take a cinematography class).

Is it true that the directing students can take writing classes, or direct their own scripts?

I had a screenwriting interview for AFI and they told me that now screenwriters do all of the pitching for project ideas, so I wonder if that means that the writing aspect of directing is now removed?


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 1, 2013)

@pinsandneedles good question! I'm curious to know too. 

Congrats by the way


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> Also, a question about the directing program:
> 
> I have heard from current and previous students that the directing program allows for some writing, whereas the other disciplines are extremely focused with little bleed-over (i.e., a cinematographer will never write a screenplay, and a screenwriter will never take a cinematography class).
> ...


----------



## AnimalMother (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> Also, a question about the directing program:
> 
> I have heard from current and previous students that the directing program allows for some writing, whereas the other disciplines are extremely focused with little bleed-over (i.e., a cinematographer will never write a screenplay, and a screenwriter will never take a cinematography class).
> ...



Of your three first year cycle films, the only film that you are required to make with a Writing Fellow is cycle one.  Other students can pitch ideas and collaborate on cycle one, but a Writing Fellow has to write the screenplay.  For cycles two and three, the team can choose to make their cycle film based on one of the Screenwriting Fellows scripts, however anybody may write them, Producers, Directors, even a Cinematographer I suppose should they be so inclined to pitch something to a Director/Producer and have them want to make it. There is no requirement on who writes cycle two and three, and many of the Screenwriting Fellows are busy working on their features anyway and may not be interested in using their time on a short film anyway.  

For Thesis Films, again, anybody may submit a script to the Production Office, however, a Thesis script has to be greenlit to go into production, and you only get once chance at getting it approved (unless you get creative). So a Producer, a Director, a Writer, anybody could submit their Thesis Script for approval, then a team could pair up around the script if they wanted to make it. 

So to answer your question, yes, the Directing program does allow for writing, as does any fellow who wanted to pitch and try and write at AFI, the best stories and scripts will win out.  Also, yes, Directing Fellows, or any Fellow could attend writing classes, or any other classes not in their discipline at AFI from what I understand.


----------



## bshap (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Firstly want to wish everyone good luck!

I'm looking at applying for the directing discipline this year, so for fall of 2014.

I wanted to ask any current fellows and those who got interviews if there was someplace I could view the shorts that you submitted.

I'm finishing post on a short now (200 VFX shots, all sets were green screen) and planning another for this summer.

I'm trying to get an idea of what projects are being accepted.

I know the typical answer is always, just have a good story, and, they are usually high quality. However, I find that rather subjective.

So if anyone has their work posted anywhere or would feel comfortable sharing via Dropbox I'd really appreciate it.

Here is a little bit about the school sponsored project I shot and am finishing post on.

SFUAD Shoot The Stars


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks @AnimalMother that was helpful


----------



## visualEyes (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello guys, 

just got an email from Robert Taylor, it says the following 

Hello Applicant!

We are currently in the process of scheduling appointments, by discipline, for those individuals who have been selected for an interview, by the AFI Conservatory Admissions Committee.  IF SELECTED FOR AN INTERVIEW, you will be contacted, via telephone, by an AFI Admissions Office Processor. We are also continuing the review process with our rolling admissions policy this year, so rest assured, your application is being considered.

If you are accepted for the 2013-2014 academic year, you can expect to receive an email, prior to an official notification letter, via US mail.  Notification letters for CINEMATOGRAPHY, EDITING, PRODUCING, PRODUCTION DESIGN and SCREENWRITING will be mailed on or before March 15, 2013, if you applied by December 1, 2012.  Notices for DIRECTING will be mailed on or before April 1, 2013. 

For more information, please refer to AFI.edu, under the Review Process and Notification.  Thank you and Best of luck!
------------------------------------------------
Did anyone else get this message? I feel like it's just a painkiller for the upcoming doom as I haven't received an interview request..


----------



## TravMarsh (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by visualEyes:
> Hello guys,
> 
> just got an email from Robert Taylor, it says the following
> ...



I got that same e-mail. I agree with you on the pending doom.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by TravMarsh:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by visualEyes:
> Hello guys,
> 
> ...



I got that same e-mail. I agree with you on the pending doom. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I got it too and I interviewed first week of February so I think it's just being sent to all applicants so don't worry.  You still have a whole month to get an interview if your director applicant and still interviews for other disciplines as well.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 4, 2013)

I got that email too, a couple days ago, and I also interviewed so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone had a directing interview and care to share deets?


----------



## jonkeng (Mar 4, 2013)

Any cinematography applicants here? I'm in the midst of preparing my submission and I'm a bit confused about what the supporting materials bit.

From the AFI admissions page:

"Submit up to two different examples of original work that best demonstrate talent, ability and experience as a cinematographer. Montage or summary reels will be accepted, in addition."

Does this mean that it is possible to submit two short films, as well as a showreel?


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi jonkeng. I applied for Cinematography.  I also found that wording a little confusing.  I took it to mean that they would like you to submit two samples total, but one sample could be a montage of a series of clips, etc.  Personally, I chose not to submit a "montage" because AFI is such a narrative based program, I felt like they'd rather see examples of telling a story visually, as opposed to just a series of beautiful unrelated shots. 

Also, it sounds like they have so many applications to get through that I feel like they'd rather not watch two "narrative" clips AND a series of "beauty shots" on top of that.

I applied in early January and have not heard anything yet.


----------



## tvb (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by jonkeng:
> Any cinematography applicants here? I'm in the midst of preparing my submission and I'm a bit confused about what the supporting materials bit.
> 
> From the AFI admissions page:
> ...



Cinematography applicant here. I took that to mean two total so I submitted one short and a showreel, as well as a few still photographs.

Any other cinematography applicants on here? I can't recall seeing anyone else. Has anyone from cinematography gotten interviews yet?

I submitted my application about two weeks after Dec. 1, and didn't receive the confirmation until Jan. 22. Haven't heard anything regarding an interview, so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey out there, anyone had a directing interview lately?  Getting a bit nervous!  One of the guys was on the writing team for Return to Oz and Walk the Line, both great films.  


Any tips??


----------



## Khwilson28 (Mar 6, 2013)

I got rejected from NYU today and I assume I'll be getting rejected from AFI as well; especially since I haven't gotten a call about an interview yet. 

I'm a Directing applicant.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> Hey out there, anyone had a directing interview lately?  Getting a bit nervous!  One of the guys was on the writing team for Return to Oz and Walk the Line, both great films.
> 
> 
> Any tips??



Who are you interviewing with? In person or Skype?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 7, 2013)

I had my interview today, they told me I wouldn't be getting in because my films were puppetry films (no real actors).  So frustrating because they said thy loved the films, that I'm really talented, and if they were buying raw talent they would take me, but they're not.  Thy shut the door and said 'don't get lost in the drift.'


----------



## visualEyes (Mar 7, 2013)

@pinsandneedles Wow, that's really rough.  I'm sorry to hear that.  I can't believe they would interview you just to deny you in the face like that.  Keep your head up though, I'm sure you are a really talented individual.


----------



## Yuri (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> I had my interview today, they told me I wouldn't be getting in because my films were puppetry films (no real actors).  So frustrating because they said thy loved the films, that I'm really talented, and if they were buying raw talent they would take me, but they're not.  Thy shut the door and said 'don't get lost in the drift.'



I have a hard time believing they invited you for an interview just to let you know they aren't going to accept you. If you had no chance of getting in, which is what you're saying they told you, why would they even waste their time with an interview. I'm not calling you a liar, but I'm not sure we're getting the whole story. Sounds extreme. What discipline was this for? If this is the case, however, I am really sorry this happened. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## ark (Mar 7, 2013)

My heart goes out to you brother. That is so weird on their part. And cruel.

Don't worry yourself with it. And keep your chin up.



> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> I had my interview today, they told me I wouldn't be getting in because my films were puppetry films (no real actors).  So frustrating because they said thy loved the films, that I'm really talented, and if they were buying raw talent they would take me, but they're not.  Thy shut the door and said 'don't get lost in the drift.'


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally posted by pinsandneedles:
> I had my interview today, they told me I wouldn't be getting in because my films were puppetry films (no real actors).  So frustrating because they said thy loved the films, that I'm really talented, and if they were buying raw talent they would take me, but they're not.  Thy shut the door and said 'don't get lost in the drift.'



Sorry but I too have e a hard time believing they would just be that rude and interview you just to deny you.  If they know for a fact your not AFI caliber you wouldn't have gotten an interview. I've never heard anyone being told at the interview their decision of acceptance or not and never them saying rude comments.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 7, 2013)

They told me to apply next year with more experience working with actors, and that if they were buying talent they would take me, but that's not what they're doing.


----------



## visualEyes (Mar 7, 2013)

Whats AFI looking for I wonder


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not lying, they said they should have warned me but they wanted to meet the person behind the films they watched but they will not be letting me in because I didn't have a reel with live actors!  So frustrated.  They also said that the interview went really well, and that I seemed really focused, but to apply again next year.  And that they would be watching me, and to "not get lost in the drift".

My delusional self is partly thinking that they are playing mind games, and will ultimately let me in, but so weird that they would do that!  They reiterated several times that I would not be getting in.  I guess I should just accept what they said as reality.  They also harkened back to the days of David Lynch, and how he didn't have an actor in sight on his reel, but those days are gone, and now they have so many applicants with professional acting that they can't accept people like that.

Wow.  

Cruel joke.  I felt like I might have been their comic relief for the day or something?

And ps- it wasn't about not being AFI caliber, it was about having talent without enough experience working with actors.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey pins have you thought about applying to CalArts? I think that would be a great fit for you, especially if you like animation.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 8, 2013)

@pins: who did you meet?


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 8, 2013)

@pins I feel for you, I can only imagine how heartbroken I would feel after such an experience. At least they recognized your talent! Try to stay positive  


How did the other interviews go? @death and @kt how was LA? My interview was pushed back to March 20th...


----------



## kt (Mar 8, 2013)

LA was good!

I think my interview went well enough and both of my interviewers were very nice. As an FYI I applied for the editing emphasis. 

Like others said it ended up being very conversational including a pretty enjoyable part about my favorite films of the year and favorite TV shows. We also talked about my visual samples, if I was prepared to put in the time (at times 10-15 hours a day, 7 days a week), the competetive nature of the industry etc. Which of course I said was aware of and prepared for.  

Overall I think it was a good experience. I thought the campus was pretty and the people nice. They only accept 14 editors a year so who knows, but I feel lucky enough to have gotten the chance to talk to them. Hope this helps and good luck with your interview dusty_rose!


----------



## After5 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, a producer applicant here. I'm so glad to find this site and now busy reading through this thread from the beginning. Does anyone know that the interview calls are over at this point? I've submitted my application on the night of December 1 and it was confirmed on 2/4/2013. I was also told that my application was under review on 2/28/2013”¦. Does this mean that I still have hope for a call or it's over at this point?


----------



## DeathDealer (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @pins I feel for you, I can only imagine how heartbroken I would feel after such an experience. At least they recognized your talent! Try to stay positive
> 
> 
> How did the other interviews go? @death and @kt how was LA? My interview was pushed back to March 20th...


I'm scheduled to interview in about a week's time. We shall see then!


----------



## Fanfand (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone apply screenplay writing? I receive a email to confirm my mail adress this morning for AFI, they did not interview me, is this for rejection letter? why so formal? Anyone else get the comfirmation of your mailing adress email? and it is not auto email it comes from the program coodinator


----------



## After5 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fanfand: No I've not received that email... but instead I got a letter informing about the financial aid through AFI. Same here, I haven't gotten any call for an interview.


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey @kt, that's awesome that you're into editing. Of all the film disciplines, I think it's the hardest for me. You have to be such a detailed patient person to do it well. 10-15 hours a day 7 days a week?! WOW!

Hopefully all goes well for both of us! Thanks for the feedback and well wishes


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 8, 2013)

@deathD good luck on your interview!


----------



## keitasung (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> Anyone apply screenplay writing? I receive a email to confirm my mail adress this morning for AFI, they did not interview me, is this for rejection letter? why so formal? Anyone else get the comfirmation of your mailing adress email? and it is not auto email it comes from the program coodinator



I got that too, and no interview as well.....have no idea what it means


----------



## Fanfand (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by keitasung:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Fanfand:
> Anyone apply screenplay writing? I receive a email to confirm my mail adress this morning for AFI, they did not interview me, is this for rejection letter? why so formal? Anyone else get the comfirmation of your mailing adress email? and it is not auto email it comes from the program coodinator



I am almost sure it's a rejection letter

I got that too, and no interview as well.....have no idea what it means </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by After5:
> Fanfand: No I've not received that email... but instead I got a letter informing about the financial aid through AFI. Same here, I haven't gotten any call for an interview.



Was the financial aid letter via email or snail mail to your house?  I never go to my condo to get my mail so wondering if I should go get it and see if hopefully I received a financial aid letter too.


----------



## DeathDealer (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @deathD good luck on your interview!


Thanks, dusty_rose!


----------



## After5 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by After5:
> Fanfand: No I've not received that email... but instead I got a letter informing about the financial aid through AFI. Same here, I haven't gotten any call for an interview.



Was the financial aid letter via email or snail mail to your house?  I never go to my condo to get my mail so wondering if I should go get it and see if hopefully I received a financial aid letter too. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

It was in the mail. I received yesterday.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 9, 2013)

@anyone who was wondering: I interviewed with Robert Mandel, Dean of the AFI Conservatory, and Gill Dennis, Master Filmmaker-in-Residence, for directing.  So bummed to be turned down!


----------



## Moira (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey pins,

I was in a similar situation at a european film school - they invited me to an interview when I was eighteen and told me shortly after the interview I'd be too young to attend, because I didn't have enough life experience. But they wanted to tell me the reason of their decision  and encouraged me to reapply. (Five years later they rejected me without explanation, but maybe I was too old for them, who knows xD) 

What I am trying to say: maybe they just wanted to let you know you are talented and that they recquire applicants for feature film, not animation. So why don't you make a movie with actors and reapply next year? Your chances should be better then!


----------



## CLFilms (Mar 10, 2013)

I received the financial aid letter yesterday as well.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Mar 10, 2013)

@Moira.  Thanks.  Yes, they told me to reapply next year.  I was just really excited to go to film school this September, not a year from September, but I guess everything in life happens for a reason.  That's disappointing the school you interviewed with rejected you five years later!


----------



## Moira (Mar 11, 2013)

@pins: I can understand your feelings, I was in the same boat back then. But the following year had so much in store for me, I wouldn't trade it for anything  I think they didn't like that I studied something else in between - anyway, they didn't deserve me, it seems  I'm over it and didn't hesitate to try again somewhere else! You shouldn't give up your dream just yet, either.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by CLFilms:
> I received the financial aid letter yesterday as well.



Yup got mine too!


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 11, 2013)

If ur comfortable saying, may I ask how much are they offering in loans? Enough to cover tuition, food and rent? I don't have scholarships and def don't want to work.


----------



## After5 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh”¦ my.. goodness. I just got a call for an interview this week. Almost had a heart attack!!!


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by After5:
> Oh”¦ my.. goodness. I just got a call for an interview this week. Almost had a heart attack!!!



Good luck!!! You got this!


----------



## TravMarsh (Mar 11, 2013)

I just also got a call for an interview. I'm interviewing with Neil Canton tomorrow morning. Any advice?


----------



## sk89 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by TravMarsh:
> I just also got a call for an interview. I'm interviewing with Neil Canton tomorrow morning. Any advice?



Hey congratulations! I also just got a call for an interview.  Sorry which discipline did you apply for?  I don't really have any advice...just wanted to say good luck!!


----------



## TravMarsh (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by sk89:
> 
> Hey congratulations! I also just got a call for an interview.  Sorry which discipline did you apply for?  I don't really have any advice...just wanted to say good luck!!



I applied for the Producer Discipline. What about you?


----------



## sk89 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by TravMarsh:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by sk89:
> 
> Hey congratulations! I also just got a call for an interview.  Sorry which discipline did you apply for?  I don't really have any advice...just wanted to say good luck!!



I applied for the Producer Discipline. What about you? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Screenwriting.


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, it was definitely nerve-racking opening the letter that was in my mailbox from AFI today.  When I saw it, I was expecting it to be a rejection letter, but alas, it was just the Financial Aid info.

I'm going to assume that everyone who applied got the letter, and that I shouldn't read into the fact that I received one at all.


----------



## wannabe13 (Mar 12, 2013)

does anyone know when director admits will be notified? is it done over phone or email?


----------



## JMFP (Mar 13, 2013)

Got a call yesterday for an interview for the directing program. 

Interview is on Friday. So if you haven't heard yet about an interview, there's still hope. 

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## geekay (Mar 14, 2013)

Not to stir up the coals on this, but I have two friends who recently graduated from AFI, both of them were admitted without interviews.  Even though this is what they post about the school, it isn't necessarily the truth.  I'm not saying its likely for anyone, I'm just offering that I know its happened at AFI.  One of them was even surprised to learn that interviews existed at AFI, because she was totally unaware.  I think its a safe bet to assume no one here knows who will be chosen or why, and that circumstances may not always be the same for everyone.  That said, good luck to everyone and hopefully we'll all be released from the pressure of waiting soon!



> Originally posted by ath579:
> @pnrt7, You are misinformed. You need an interview to be accepted at AFI. At USC, you do not. It is the only one of those 3 schools that does not conduct interviews for students. They only conduct interviews with international applicants to see if they can properly speak English, that is all.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 14, 2013)

That was maybe the case when they were admitted, but as of now they no longer accept without interviews. At least that's what they've said.


----------



## After5 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by After5:
> Oh”¦ my.. goodness. I just got a call for an interview this week. Almost had a heart attack!!!



Good luck!!! You got this! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you, TheRealSV! Since my interview has been rescheduled to next week, I can stay calm tomorrow... at least. But the X day is still coming for those of you! So good luck!


----------



## chase (Mar 15, 2013)

Aren't we hypothetically supposed to hear back today?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by chase:
> Aren't we hypothetically supposed to hear back today?



Hypothetically, yes. Makes me nervous!


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by chase:
> Aren't we hypothetically supposed to hear back today?



Yeah, according to the email from a couple weeks ago, If you applied by Dec. 1, for any discipline besides Directing, your notification letter should have been mailed on or before today. (Directing notifications to be mailed on or before April 1).
However, it's unclear if the "notification letter" is mailed to you regardless of whether you were accepted or not, or only if you were accepted.

If you were accepted, you hypothetically should have been notified by email prior to the mailing of the notification letter (which would have been prior to today, according to the email, if you applied before Dec. 1)

If you applied after December 1, I'm not sure what that means.

I dont fully understand how their "rolling admissions" works.  According to their email, if you applied before Dec. 1, everyone should hypothetically know by today whether they were accepted.  But, what if you applied after Dec. 1?  If they did not fill all their spots with people who had applied before Dec. 1, does that mean they wait and hope more qualified people apply after Dec. 1?  What if no one qualified applied after Dec. 1, would they go back and accept someone they had already told was not accepted?


----------



## Moira (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Guys, got a call for an interview (Directing)! 

I was so stoked when I saw an American number on my German phone and "Hollywood" was calling!! And I will be doing it in person, because I am visiting L.A. next week anyway. This is so weird, interviewing with USC, Columbia AND AFI! Can't believe it, here in Europe, no one was interested in me ...

It's on the 25th, so I guess I won't have to wait too long until the decision


----------



## ath579 (Mar 15, 2013)

ACCEPTED! Screenwriting Fellow.


----------



## kt (Mar 15, 2013)

Accepted for Editing! Yaay!


----------



## dusty_rose (Mar 15, 2013)

congrats @kt and everyone else


----------



## base1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am an alternate candidate for the editing program. 

anyone know my chances of getting in?


----------



## Yuri (Mar 15, 2013)

Got ACCEPTED!!!! Any other EDITING FELLOWS I get to meet this fall?!


----------



## sk89 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> ACCEPTED! Screenwriting Fellow.



Congratulations!!! I got accepted too. =D


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 15, 2013)

congrats to everyone who was accepted.

no word yet from any Cinematography candidates as far as interviews or being accepted though, huh?


----------



## LizzyLiz (Mar 15, 2013)

I just got my e-mail!! I've been accepted as a SCREENWRITING FELLOW!!!
I can't believe it!
I'm transferring out of the Pepperdine program, which has been a complete nightmare. It's so nice to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. 
I can't wait to meet you all there!


----------



## tvb (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> congrats to everyone who was accepted.
> 
> no word yet from any Cinematography candidates as far as interviews or being accepted though, huh?



I haven't heard anything yet. When did you apply?


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by tvb:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> congrats to everyone who was accepted.
> 
> no word yet from any Cinematography candidates as far as interviews or being accepted though, huh?



I haven't heard anything yet. When did you apply? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I didn't make the priority deadline.  I got my application in the first week of January.

I'm taking solace in the fact that I haven't seen any posting from any Cinematography candidates yet about getting an interview or being accepted, 
but I guess it's also very possible that there just aren't any Cinematographers who post here.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by sk89:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ath579:
> ACCEPTED! Screenwriting Fellow.



Congratulations!!! I got accepted too. =D </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Awesome! So much for pessimism haha.


----------



## TravMarsh (Mar 15, 2013)

Any producers get accepted yet?


----------



## Cobb (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, Congratulations to everyone who's been accepted!!!

On a side note, has anyone got a mail from AFI, regarding contacting them to know the admission status. I got it today. And don't know what to make of it. I have still not been interviewed so I'm guessing it's to inform about the 'Rejection'.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> ACCEPTED! Screenwriting Fellow.


Yes!!! Congrats Ath579!! As well as the others kt, Yuri, Sk89 and Lizzyliz!!!! That's awesome! Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## ath579 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ath579:
> ACCEPTED! Screenwriting Fellow.


Yes!!! Congrats Ath579!! As well as the others kt, Yuri, Sk89 and Lizzyliz!!!! That's awesome! Hope to see you all there!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks!!! Same here!


----------



## jonkeng (Mar 16, 2013)

Do any cinematography applicants here know if it is possible to submit my work through vimeo or youtube (like the directing applicants)?


----------



## ajhorst (Mar 16, 2013)

Cobb,

I also received an email asking me to call the admissions office to check the status of my application. I applied to the producing program, and have not been contacted for an interview.

If it is a rejection, it seems like a rather inefficient inefficient notification system.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally posted by ajhorst:
> Cobb,
> 
> I also received an email asking me to call the admissions office to check the status of my application. I applied to the producing program, and have not been contacted for an interview.
> ...



Yeah! I mean if it is for a rejection, then why not just inform in the email itself. It just sort of provides a sense of false hope. 

I did try calling the admissions office but I guess they don't work on weekends, so we'll find out on Monday now. A small part of me still hopes it's a notification for something else. Not 'Rejection'.


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by jonkeng:
> Do any cinematography applicants here know if it is possible to submit my work through vimeo or youtube (like the directing applicants)?



jonkeng - as far as I can tell, from all the information AFI provides, there is no way to submit your work via the web.  Only standard def DVDs are accepted (according to the admissions website).  A little unfortunate since standard def DVD compression looks pretty horrible.


----------



## jonkeng (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jonkeng:
> Do any cinematography applicants here know if it is possible to submit my work through vimeo or youtube (like the directing applicants)?



jonkeng - as far as I can tell, from all the information AFI provides, there is no way to submit your work via the web.  Only standard def DVDs are accepted (according to the admissions website).  A little unfortunate since standard def DVD compression looks pretty horrible. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's really weird because according to the admissions page under directing submissions:

'Submissions are accepted via a link to YouTube or Vimeo. We recommend that you do not password protect your samples to ensure the Admissions Committee access. Examples should either be in English or be subtitled in English.'

Shouldn't this apply to cinematography as well considering that it is the one discipline that could do with better visual quality?


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 17, 2013)

you would think, jonkeng.

not exactly sure what their reasoning is behind this.
you might want to call and verify that you cannot submit for cinematography via the web, but from everything I read, that's definitely what it sounded like.

even submitting a .mov file on a dvd would be better visually, but it seems they do not want that either.


----------



## edzbit (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought all the interview calls are over and was all ready to accept that I am rejected by AFI. Then I received an email to ask me to call the admission office to arrange for an interview today! I'm still super stoked by it!


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally posted by edzbit:
> I thought all the interview calls are over and was all ready to accept that I am rejected by AFI. Then I received an email to ask me to call the admission office to arrange for an interview today! I'm still super stoked by it!



Congrats Edzbit! 

Just out of curiosity, what discipline did you apply for, and did you apply before Dec. 1?


----------



## edzbit (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by edzbit:
> I thought all the interview calls are over and was all ready to accept that I am rejected by AFI. Then I received an email to ask me to call the admission office to arrange for an interview today! I'm still super stoked by it!



Congrats Edzbit! 

Just out of curiosity, what discipline did you apply for, and did you apply before Dec. 1? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Thanks thisismyusername! I applied for directing and it was before Dec 1. I think I submitted just a day before the deadline. I think for directing, applications were closed after 1 dec unlike the other discipline where it is on rolling basis.


----------



## S6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone in production heard back from them ?


----------



## Valhallaman66 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, been looking at this forum for awhile now. I have an interview on Friday for the Screenwriting program with Micael Urban and Tom Rickman. Anybody have tips or things I should be ready for? 

I had a USC interview a month ago that I think I came across a little naive during. 

Want to be on my A-game for this one!


----------



## keitasung (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by Camille Cornuel:
> Have you guys received this ?
> 
> "Because of unforeseen illness and the flu, our discipline head has been delayed in making the selections with the Admissions Committee.  They will be completed in the next week and we will notify you of the Producing Admission Committee's decision as soon as possible.
> ...



Yes I recieved this email...


----------



## geekay (Mar 21, 2013)

My interview is next Wed.  I'll be interested to see what the interviewers are like.  Doing it in person, has anyone else in this thread gone and met in person?  Would love to hear about it!  T-minus 2 weeks (or so) and counting until we get some idea of decisions, right?  Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## bahamm (Mar 21, 2013)

@ Camille cornuel 
I got the letter last Friday as well
But still no words yet.....


----------



## geekay (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Camille, for your input...I may be the last interview?  Glad to know they are nice folks for sure.  My interview with the Royal College of Art was extremely strange, by comparison, being interviewed without any heavy Hackney accents will be refreshing for me for sure : )


----------



## zf1987 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally posted by Camille Cornuel:
> I had the office over the phone yesterday, and they told me that decisions are to be expected in a few days!




Like before the 1st of April?


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by Camille Cornuel:
> It's supposed to be...



One more week and we will hear back about our fate!!  Director applicants, who else is stressing next Monday as much as me?1


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 26, 2013)

I still don't really understand how the "rolling admissions" process works.  If you applied before Dec. 1, you should, in theory, know one way or another within a week.

But, if you're applied for something other than Directing after Dec. 1, it seems that, in theory, you might not know until July or later.


----------



## edzbit (Mar 26, 2013)

So fsr no directing applicant has heard back yet right?


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> I still don't really understand how the "rolling admissions" process works.  If you applied before Dec. 1, you should, in theory, know one way or another within a week.
> 
> But, if you're applied for something other than Directing after Dec. 1, it seems that, in theory, you might not know until July or later.



If you applied for any other discipline besides directing by Dec 1st, you should have found out two weeks ago, I think March 15th or something like that. except producer applicants, seems they are behind with acceptance letters because of a staff member being sick.  Director applicants will not find out acceptance until April 1st, on Monday.  All other rolling applications (any other discipline besides directing that submitted after Dec 1st) I guess they tell you a few weeks after your interview, not really sure on that.


----------



## TravMarsh (Mar 26, 2013)

I just finished talking to the Admissions office about an hour ago. They said the Admissions Committee is having their Selection Meeting for Producing Applicants tomorrow afternoon and they will try to have the results out sometime between Friday and Tuesday.


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a Skype interview for Cinematography next week.  I'm almost considering flying to LA (from NYC).  Personally, I'd feel more comfortable having the interview in person, but is that crazy? I guess I need to think about this.


----------



## geekay (Mar 27, 2013)

Just got back from my interview and had a really great time talking about film with these people.  they asked mostly about my ideas and my experience in making the film that I submitted, said they liked it all, and when the interview was over I felt like hugging them.  Totally open supportive people.  One more goodluck to everyone before next week, when all us Directing applicants will get the news.  Its almost over folks!


----------



## geekay (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> I have a Skype interview for Cinematography next week.  I'm almost considering flying to LA (from NYC).  Personally, I'd feel more comfortable having the interview in person, but is that crazy? I guess I need to think about this.



Honestly I don't think its crazy.  It helps to interview in person, and you will be able to double check for yourself what the vibe is like and if it makes sense for you.  I say do it as long as the price of the tix aren't outrageous.


----------



## thisismyusername (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by geekay:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> ...


----------



## geekay (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by thisismyusername:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by geekay:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## After5 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got waitlisted. The notifications seem to be out. Check your email!!


----------



## Cknguyen1290 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys!

I've been looking at this forum for awhile now and I want to thank you all for the advice/tips. It really has helped and I just received my acceptance e-mail as a Producing fellow! I'm so excited to say that I'll be attending in the fall! Hope to hear good news from everyone else!


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by Cknguyen1290:
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been looking at this forum for awhile now and I want to thank you all for the advice/tips. It really has helped and I just received my acceptance e-mail as a Producing fellow! I'm so excited to say that I'll be attending in the fall! Hope to hear good news from everyone else!



Congrats Cknguyen1290!  Us director applicants are praying for good news on Monday!! Keep your fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## geekay (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by After5:
> I got waitlisted. The notifications seem to be out. Check your email!!



What discipline?


----------



## TravMarsh (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally posted by Camille Cornuel:
> Hey guys!
> 
> Congrats to everyone that has been accepted, I will see you too in August!! I am so happy!



When did you get your notification e-mail?


----------



## After5 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, sorry. Producing!


> Originally posted by geekay:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by After5:
> I got waitlisted. The notifications seem to be out. Check your email!!



What discipline? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## altergraph (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey, Congratulations, My interview is scheduled next week over Skype, can you share your experience with how the interview was in detail, Thanks a ton!

Regards
AJ
www.abhijeetghosh.com



> Originally posted by Cknguyen1290:
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been looking at this forum for awhile now and I want to thank you all for the advice/tips. It really has helped and I just received my acceptance e-mail as a Producing fellow! I'm so excited to say that I'll be attending in the fall! Hope to hear good news from everyone else!


----------



## Cknguyen1290 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey altergraph,

I had a Skype interview as well and it was a very casual conversation with Betsy Pollock and Neil Canton. They were extremely nice and easy to talk to. They asked me about my past year off, my experience in the industry, what films/tv I was interested in, my strengths and weaknesses. I know this sounds cliche, but be yourself and I'm sure it'll go your way!


----------



## tvb (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted, and to those who've gotten interviews!

I got a call to schedule an interview for cinematography a last Tuesday, and will be interviewing later this week.

Anyone have any advice on how to prepare?


----------



## EmGee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all - Does anyone know what time tomorrow are the decisions going to be announced? The wait is killing me. Also are they going to email or call?

I interviewed last week on campus for the Directing discipline. Interview lasted 15 mins. Dunno what that means, although the interviewer did say "You did great".

God please give me patience... RIGHT NOW! 

Good luck to all!

EmGee


----------



## EmGee (Mar 31, 2013)

Your webpage is dope. Really good work.

Wish you the best of luck!

EmGee



> Originally posted by altergraph:
> Hey, Congratulations, My interview is scheduled next week over Skype, can you share your experience with how the interview was in detail, Thanks a ton!
> 
> Regards
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## altergraph (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey EmGee,

Thanks a lot, I'm glad you liked my work.. 

Cheers




> Originally posted by EmGee:
> Your webpage is dope. Really good work.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck!
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## mattmurdock (Mar 31, 2013)

Heya. Directing applicant here. Didn't get a call back for an interview.

Safe enough to assume that's a no, right? I've pretty much accepted it, but that unnatural hope is probably going to kill me once it shatters tomorrow. Oh well.

Congratulations to everyone that got in


----------



## wannabe13 (Apr 1, 2013)

When do they release results???


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

That's what I want to know!!!


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

No one's heard anything yet I guess.


----------



## altergraph (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys,
They are in the process of conducting interview's this week. I just got off the phone with them for the Producing Discipline. I guess you will hear from them sometime next week with the final results. Good luck


----------



## wannabe13 (Apr 1, 2013)

The directors should be hearing today. Apr 1.  Right?


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by EmGee:
> That's what I want to know!!!



Yeah still haven't heard anything.  It said on their website April 1st for directors so not sure what's up.  It's killing me! I want to know!


----------



## JMFP (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by altergraph:
> Hey guys,
> They are in the process of conducting interview's this week. I just got off the phone with them for the Producing Discipline. I guess you will hear from them sometime next week with the final results. Good luck



Did you ask if this was an April Fools joke? AFI is notorious for their hijinks...especially on April Fools Day.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

How was your interview AJ?



TE]Originally posted by altergraph:
Hey guys,
They are in the process of conducting interview's this week. I just got off the phone with them for the Producing Discipline. I guess you will hear from them sometime next week with the final results. Good luck[/QUOTE]


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

Can someone call the office and find out what's happening. I called them thrice on Friday. So I can't really call!!!





> Originally posted by JMFP:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by altergraph:
> Hey guys,
> They are in the process of conducting interview's this week. I just got off the phone with them for the Producing Discipline. I guess you will hear from them sometime next week with the final results. Good luck



Did you ask if this was an April Fools joke? AFI is notorious for their hijinks...especially on April Fools Day. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone's called and asked about Director's results?


----------



## altergraph (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

I hope its not a April fool's joke, they just came back from the Easter break and are now starting to schedule interview's for the Producing candidates, I guess the're running a lil Late with things this year. I hope you guys hear from them soon. Sorry no news on the direction discipline. cheers.


----------



## altergraph (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey EmGee,

I am still in process of scheduling my interview with them, hopefully will get a date this week before friday. I am yet to hear back from them with confirmation on the same. Will keep you posted. Did you find out when they plan to announce the results for you guys yet? Good luck for that.



> Originally posted by EmGee:
> How was your interview AJ?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

EMGEE
       No. Not yet. Waiting. Anxiously.

EmGee's head is glued to his email in anticipation of a response.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok. I am stepping away. I can't do this anymore.


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gonna do the same, will be back in an hour.

Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## CLFilms (Apr 1, 2013)

I would recommend calling tomorrow if you don't hear anything today. Who knows? The notification process could be fully automated (i.e. emails sent out @ 6PM PST.) Either way, its out of your control; however, if you do hear anything, please return to the forum and give us the latest information. I know I'm not the only one dying to find out.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to stir this up right now: I just got the acceptance letter for Directing! I'm freaking out!!! You should hear back soon!


----------



## N75 (Apr 1, 2013)

How did you get it? Email?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, Email. I am an international applicant, though. They wrote I'll get a notification via U.S. mail and a phone call in addition. Good luck to all of you still waiting!!


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you post the email here please?


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

Also many congratulation Moira. What joy!


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2013)

@ EmGee: thank you so much! I am not comfortable with copying official emails here. You will see for yourself soon enough, I'm sure


----------



## AnimalMother (Apr 1, 2013)

The email was pretty short and to the point: 

Congratulations!  You have been accepted as an AFI Conservatory Directing Fellow.

The 2013-14 academic year should prove to be a productive and valuable experience for all.  A phone call from the Directing discipline head or faculty member and an official AFI Conservatory acceptance letter will follow via U.S. Mail.

For your FAFSA inquiries, please contact Trina Rodler, Financial Aid Director at 

Please reply to confirm e-mail receipt.  And again, congratulations.


Best,


----------



## mattmurdock (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anybody get in without an interview this year?


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome. Congrats Animalmother


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

So 2 in total so far?


----------



## N75 (Apr 1, 2013)

So does that mean if we didn't hear then we're rejected?


----------



## altergraph (Apr 1, 2013)

Well congratulations to you guys for making it!! wish you all the best in the future. Are there any others who have interview's this week for producing? Apparently they have not yet received the schedule for the producing interview's. which is unusual because I spoke to Karin earlier today and she confirmed that there were slots on both 3rd as well as 4th April!!! any news please update here!


----------



## Khwilson28 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys!! I called this morning and they told me those accepted or wait listed for directing will receive an email by the end of day PST. Anyone who was rejected can call in tomorrow to find out. 

I never got a call for an email so I'm probably rejected.


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 1, 2013)

I got wait listed.  Congrats all those got accepted!


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> I got wait listed.  Congrats all those got accepted!



Ah, well I guess at this point we shouldn't expect any acceptance letters anymore.

Congratulations to all those who got in, and good luck to everyone (whether accepted or not)!

Peace.


----------



## Yuri (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> Real - how likely are you to get in if you're waitlisted?



I know a friend who was waitlisted and still got in. Although, I'm sure there are other reason, I know one of the main ones one could get in after being waitlisted. Once accepted, applicants must send in a $1,000 tuition deposit within a certain deadline. If they've not received the deposit, the student will likely lose their spot, which moves another person from the waitlist in their spot. Depending on how the waitlisting works, one could still have a chance to get in. The worst part in all of that is waiting (no pun intended) as my friend didn't find out until like late June that they were accepted. Good luck RealSV! Hopefully I'll get to work with you this year, I was accepted as an Editing Fellow. Congrats to everyone else!!!!


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, it seems both you and I have been waitlisted RealSV - I wonder how that list works.

We'll see.


----------



## geekay (Apr 1, 2013)

no word here, so i'm expecting that i didnt get in.  totally bummed, especially after what i felt was a really great interview.  congrats to all who got great news today : )


----------



## EmGee (Apr 1, 2013)

I have not heard either. If it helps, my interview lasted 15 mins and I didn't feel the vibe. Oh well! Onwards...


----------



## geekay (Apr 1, 2013)

it seems spelling initials for our monikers did not work in our favor.


----------



## edzbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I haven't heard anything yet so not too sure what's the exact status, but I guess it's probably rejection. Just wondering if I should drop them an email or something to confirm it.


----------



## zf1987 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally posted by wannabe13:
> Any of you accepted directors not going?



Good question.


----------



## edzbit (Apr 3, 2013)

For directing applicants, has anyone been notifies if they are rejected? So far I've only seen directing applicants being accepted or wait listed here.


----------



## geekay (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a rejection letter.  Short sweet and to the point.  Glad they send their decisions, though!  I had heard that if you don't get in, you don't hear anything.  Now to decide if Calarts is where I really want to be...


----------



## abc (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey, was it an e-mail or in the mail. Thanks!


----------



## geekay (Apr 4, 2013)

letter, snail mail.  they look forward to your successful career, we share a passion, have a great life : ) etc...


----------



## ath579 (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone that's been accepted at AFI gotten any info on their financial aid/fellowships?


----------



## thisismyusername (Apr 7, 2013)

ath579 said:


> Has anyone that's been accepted at AFI gotten any info on their financial aid/fellowships?


 
I was accepted last week for Cinematography.  I have not received anything by mail/phone yet.
I'm definitely looking forward to meeting and working with those of you who will be starting this year.


----------



## Moira (Apr 7, 2013)

@thisismyusername: Congrats, looking forward to see you in the fall!


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 7, 2013)

thisismyusername said:


> I was accepted last week for Cinematography. I have not received anything by mail/phone yet.
> I'm definitely looking forward to meeting and working with those of you who will be starting this year.


 
I don't believe you get any info on your financial aid until you put down your 1000.00 dollar deposit.  That is what it said on the financial aid paper sent to everyone.


----------



## ath579 (Apr 7, 2013)

TheRealSV said:


> I don't believe you get any info on your financial aid until you put down your 1000.00 dollar deposit. That is what it said on the financial aid paper sent to everyone.


 
Screenwriting deposits have been due already, that's why I was wondering.


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 8, 2013)

ath579 said:


> Screenwriting deposits have been due already, that's why I was wondering.


 
Oh so you already put down your deposit? So then Columbia is definitely out? I know you were going back and forth about which one to go to so...good for you, AFI is great obviously, but I think Columbia is stronger when it comes to really teaching 'story'. Either way, choosing between AFI and Columbia is a no lose situation.  Both schools are stellar.   Ps.  How long do they give you to put down your deposit once you've been accepted?


----------



## Moira (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Real, do you want to know how long for directors to put down the deposit? The deadline is April 22nd, being 3 weeks after notification. I haven't made up my mind yet, because I am still waiting for several (mostly external) scholarship notifications, which will be due mid April. Hope that helps!

I'm curious about submissions from other candidates, so who is willing to share their work? =)


----------



## ath579 (Apr 8, 2013)

TheRealSV said:


> Oh so you already put down your deposit? So then Columbia is definitely out? I know you were going back and forth about which one to go to so...good for you, AFI is great obviously, but I think Columbia is stronger when it comes to really teaching 'story'. Either way, choosing between AFI and Columbia is a no lose situation.  Both schools are stellar. Ps. How long do they give you to put down your deposit once you've been accepted?


 
I still haven't decided, I just didn't want to lose my spot. I got accepted March 15th, and the deposit was due April 5th. A little under a month.


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Moira! Good to know! 

Ath579, So if you chose not to go, you lose the 1000.00 right? That's a lot of money to lose if that's the case. If you haven't put down a deposit for Columbia then hey, go with AFI so you don't lose that money. Unless you can afford to lose it and in that case, I want to be best friends with you. lol!


----------



## ath579 (Apr 8, 2013)

TheRealSV said:


> Thanks Moira! Good to know!
> 
> Ath579, So if you chose not to go, you lose the 1000.00 right? That's a lot of money to lose if that's the case. If you haven't put down a deposit for Columbia then hey, go with AFI so you don't lose that money. Unless you can afford to lose it and in that case, I want to be best friends with you. lol!


 
In the grand scope of things, I don't think it's too much to lose at the expense of making the right decision. I just want to make the best choice haha


----------



## tvb (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who's gotten in, I look forward to meeting / working with all of you! I was accepted for cinematography last week.

@thisismyusername You didn't happen to be interviewing in person last thursday did you?


----------



## seven (Apr 10, 2013)

tvb said:


> Congrats to everyone who's gotten in, I look forward to meeting / working with all of you! I was accepted for cinematography last week.
> 
> @thisismyusername You didn't happen to be interviewing in person last thursday did you?


 
Congratulation!!You are my idol!! I applied this program too, and AFI is my dream school, but they hold my application due to my TOEFL score.  By the way, I'm very curious about your portfolio, I always wonder what kind of people they are looking for, and defined as qualified. Here's my website: xqq77.com. It will be appreciated if I could see your works.


----------



## TDub (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted into the program. I am a current AFI Producing fellow and remember the whole application process and the excitement of being accepted! I browsed this site often. I am actually shooting my third cycle film this weekend (tomorrow) and could use all the help I can get. For all those accepted and not accepted and in LA, if you'd like to experience an AFI shoot please shoot me a message. I am looking for G&E, Art Department, and general production support. Maybe an extra or two if you are open to it. My email is tworley@afi.edu. No pay but meals and a good time guaranteed to be had by all. Plus you can ask me all the questions about the program you'd like! I don't check this site anymore so send me an email if you'd like.


----------



## thisismyusername (Apr 13, 2013)

tvb said:


> Congrats to everyone who's gotten in, I look forward to meeting / working with all of you! I was accepted for cinematography last week.
> 
> thisismyusername You didn't happen to be interviewing in person last thursday did you?


 
Hey tvb - I did interview last Thursday.  Did I meet you?  I met a couple other people who were interviewing that day, but I don't remember anyone from MN.  Congrats though.  I look forward to meeting you in the Fall (if I didn't already).


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 15, 2013)

So our fab screenwriter Ath357 has chosen Columbia so for any screenwriters on the waitlist, a spot just opened up!


----------



## ath579 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, it would be awesome if my spot went to someone on this forum!!!


----------



## Cknguyen1290 (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats on everyone who has been accepted! I'm so excited to meet all of you in the fall. Just wondering is there a Facebook page created for accepted fellows? I would love to be in contact and hear about everyone's strategy in settling in LA. I'm all the way in FL so I would love some advice on nearby apartments/roommates prospects!


----------



## katanya (Apr 19, 2013)

ath579 said:


> Yes, it would be awesome if my spot went to someone on this forum!!!


 
Congrats!! Finally you're free from your blessed dilemma!
Columbia would be a great choice for your LIFE, not only about your screenwriting..
Of course it is a great film school no doubt, but it is also the place where all my favorite scholars had studied..
I'm so happy to tell you this with knowing that you would acknowledge my sincerest blessings for you without any ulterior motive



BTW
Has anyone on the waitlist heard anything yet?
I'm a screenwriting alternate, and there's not a word for me, and it seems like the deposit due had been passed like weeks ago, so I'm guessing I'm not gonna make it this year after all..
I'm now filling out my job application


----------



## Moira (Apr 20, 2013)

So finally I decided to take the spot at AFI, regardless of the cost and I am so thrilled to get there in the fall!! I gave up my spot at Columbia College, Chicago and at USC in favour of AFI! I am a Directing fellow.

Cknguyen1290: you should receive an email soon with an invitation to the facebook group! I was added yesterday.


----------



## kevinvmead (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted! I'll be there in the Fall as a Directing Fellow, and I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone. I'd love to be added to the FB group too, can someone invite me? Or is there a link I can use to request access? 

Also, I'll be visiting LA in mid-May so if anyone is out there and interested in meeting up, let me know!


----------



## jonkeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all, is there a FB page for 2013/2014 fellows?


----------

